# Route A66



## Kirkby Tourers (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi, 
Never motorhomed before and plan was upon reaching the 66th birthday to cross the pond and do Route66. COVID has put paid to that so we are doing Route A66.
Wonder if anyone knows of any parking sites on or close to said highway. Cheers


----------



## barryd (Jun 7, 2021)

LOL! I live about a mile or so north of the A66 between Barnard Castle and Richmond.  My advice is to get away from it as much as possible and enjoy the roads and fabulous locations either side of it.  Start around Richmond or Barnard Castle,  do a bit of Swaledale, or Barnard Castle and upper Teesdale or go up from Swaledale to Tan Hill or across to Kirby Stephen. then further west towards the Lake District.

As for parking spots unless you want to brave a layby with the truckers on the A66 I would either head up into the high dales / moors and see what you find or maybe use some of the CL, CS or farm sites dotted about.

Whilst the A66 has some great views it can be a nightmare at the moment. Work just started near Bowes this morning also.  Avoid peak times and just forget Friday afternoons.

Couple of short videos I filmed out on the bike recently. These are the roads you want to be on.


----------



## Kirkby Tourers (Jun 7, 2021)

Many thanks Barry, sounds like good advice. We already have a night booked at Tan Hill Inn. Struggling to find somewhere around Appleby / Keswick / Bassenthwaite.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 7, 2021)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 7, 2021)

a timely intervention was intending to go A1 A66 to metal bridge on the way to scotland later this week will go across to stoke and M6 all the way boring but only couple of minutes longer than cross country


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard Kirkby Tourers


----------



## Scotia (Jun 7, 2021)

Never heard of the a66 route but heard of this one https://www.wildaboutargyll.co.uk/destinations/kintyre-and-gigha/the-kintyre-66/


----------



## Boris7 (Jun 7, 2021)

Having driven Route 66 and also the A66 both from one end to the other I’d look at BritStops, but the two are incomparable imho (I like both btw)

Route 66 is about views and the night life etc, the A66 is not un interesting but it doesn’t really compare


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi and welcome, best of luck planning the trip.


----------



## The laird (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi ya,
Maybe consider becoming a full member to unlock the POI map that’s then available to you for LOTS of potential options


----------



## mjvw (Jun 13, 2021)

A66 if i had a £1 for the number of times I traveled used it over the years I would be a rich man, not very scenic used to be great fun when it was mainly single carriage way. 
But enjoy and welcome.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome..
Live the dream.. 
Havefun and adventures


----------



## Boris7 (Jun 17, 2021)

One advantage of the A66 over Route 66 is you don’t have to queue to get out of O’hare for 3.5 hours like we did.

Oh and never been shouted “Step back 10 feet sir” at by a cop pointing a gun at me in the North of England.


----------

